# USA Trains GP-38-2 Aristo revolution install help needed



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all, 
I attempted to install Aristo's Revolution in USA Trains GP 38-2.
Ive unplugged the track shoes, got the lights separated and hooked up so Green in front, red in back
and then red in front, green in back. I used the adaptor board that has the plugs for the motors and track connections that the revolution plugs into. One of the track connections is going to a brand new battery.
When i go to link them, I get the lights to flash and the led on the revolution. and hit the enter key on the transmitter. It links and links and links for several minutes without ever linking. 
When i installed the Revolution in Aristo GP-40, it only took mere seconds. What did i do wrong? I mounted the revolution and adapter on
the rear weight, with a small piece of wood separating them. What else do i need to do? The link switch is in the cab. Thanks for any help on this.

Greg Ruppel
GLATR RR.
Martelle Iowa


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You state you unplugged the track shoes, but you want to confirm you disconnected ALL track pickup wires to the trucks. 

Now if you feed the battery into the the Revolution's track pickup leads you should be able to link. 

Try only having the battery connected to the Revo and see if you can link. 

Then if that works you can proceed to connect lights and motors. 

If it does not link, then you have a problem with the Revo transmitter or receiver. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, 
Thanks for the info. I was thinking of trying that, as the linking is only trying to establish a connection between the circuit board and the transmitter. 
I'll try that first thing tomorrow. 
Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg.... I think you have a message in your in box...


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Stan, Thanks for the offer, but Ive might have it figured out. 
Sucess!!!!! Kinda........ 
LInked ok out of the engine, Motor controls work, but now my lights dont work. I unscrewed the HD1,COM and HD2 wires, Hookked up HD1 and Com to a 9v battery and they work, and also with HD2 and com.......But not when they are connected to the adapter board.....Arghhhh. 
I'll keep you posted. 
Greg 
Oh yeah I really need to get a profile picture uploaded.....


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

On a side note, I unplugged the lights from the main USA board and wired them separtely. Im not using any of the USA boards except the boards that the ligts are attached to in the front and back.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan: Not in my real email, and certainly not in any MLS message system, which I disabled over a year ago. Note my signature block in red. Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 18 Nov 2012 08:42 PM 
Greg.... I think you have a message in your in box...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On the lights, are you aware of the current limitation on the Revo board? 

The revo will put out full battery voltage to the head light outputs... and you need to check the voltage, and also the wiring. 

My suggestion is to convert to LEDs, for a lot of reasons. Be sure to use the proper dropping resistor and get the right polarity. Your problem is one of the things I've listed here. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, 
Stan was reffering to My email..... 
Thanks for the info on the current limitations and your help. I'll check the voltage. Maybe go without lights for now.... 
Waiting for the speaker to come now. Ordered it from RLD hobbies. Thats a great place to get stuff from. 
Greg R.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Ah..... Just found Stans post about his install in a GP30......Should have looked harder for answers before diving in.... Crap.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Whups, wrong Greg ha ha! 

Keep posting on your progress! 

(the other) Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

First update, Ive ordered the voltage thing from ariso, my speaker came yesterday from RLD Hobbies. so once i get the voltage thing I should be good to go, Rght? 
at least its running for now without the lights, but its running....


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, 
Just an update as to my conversion. I installed the pmc to Linear board and blew out the light bulbs.... Drats....So as everyone has suggested. I put in LED's. By the way, the LED's i used came from replacement led bulbs at MENARDS. ( a home improvement store here in the midwest). I was surprised to find that they have a resistor already soldered to the one lead. so i went back and bought a bunch. you get three for $1.49 or something....anyway. after replacing the burned out light bulbs with the led's, everything is working well for now, at least on the kitchen table and propped up. My only complaint is the lights fluxuate with the voltage. Im sure there is some kind of voltage regulator i should have put in, but will save that for another day. Thanks to everyone for their help. 
-Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, tried to warn you: 

"The revo will put out full battery voltage to the head light outputs... and you need to check the voltage, and also the wiring. " 

The lights should be ok above a certain voltage... I figure you are running on track voltage. What voltage were the Menards LEDs rated at? 

Are you hooking the LEDs to the Revo outputs? 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, 
Yeah, I jumped right in without reading up on it. I read your web page afterwards, so i know its a peeve of yours. Sorry. 
Im running on battery. The LED's are rated at 3.4v .02 amps. They are replacement bulbs for Christmas lights. I left the LED's plugged into the main USA board. power comes in through the USA-REVO adapter board, then to the pmc to linear board then to the power connector on the USA board. And yes after about 30mph, the lights are at full brightness. I run my GP40 around 44mph, so all should be fine. Like i said, I can live with it for now. 
Thanks, 
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not a peeve, just trying to save you some grief and lost bulbs ha ha! In the long run, changing over to LEDs will make you happier, more reliable, less current, longer lasting. 

USAT does some weird stuff with lighting, often different voltage lamps in the same loco... makes no sense. 

But you have it done and working now.. if the Revo had better lighting outputs, then you could tie the LEDs to the main Revo and get more constant lighting. 

Congrats on getting through this! 

Greg


----------

